# Looking for electronic-symphonic music



## Spectrum (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello.

This is my first post. I am not certain which section I should post this in. I am looking for music that combines a symphonic orchestra (or, alternatively, synths that sound a lot like one) with electronic music effects (as found in techno and house music and the like).

Preferably something epic and "heavy"-sounding.

The only examples I can name for comparison are a few pieces by Sean Beeson. As such, I don't even know if the stuff I am looking for even exists. But it is worth a try.

Can anyone recommend me anything?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

There is some kind of gay violinist called Edvin Marton which is famous for his desecration of classical music and violin itself. As far as I know, he made some records including orchestra and electronic beats.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Check out Emerson Lake and Palmer.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Check out Isao Tomita too.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Check out virtually any 1970's progressive rock band for that matter - but yeah, mostly ELP. The album _Works, Vol. 1_ has a lot of orchestra, though it is not entirely their best work.

I would also recommend the soundtrack to _The Island _by Steve Jablonsky. It is defintiely techno and orchestra and might be closer to what you are looking for. There are several examples here:


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeah, Emerson Lake and Palmer: Works Vol. 1. True, not there single best album, but certainly great. Keith Emerson own Piano Concerto is included on that disc, and, despite being short, is actually very good. Emerson is even the performer! (Pirates is a great track, too!)

ELP's single greatest work is, perhaps, Karn Evel 9. Although it is only 3 performers, it sounds like an entire electric orchestra. Interesting melodies, rhythmically complex and even richly polyphonic. Utterly incredible...and bombastic.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Electronic elements in ELP's music are typical 70's progressive rock and Spectrum mentioned that he is looking for diffrent kind of electronic music, more similiar to modern genres such as techno and house. So I think that recommending ELP is not too good idea.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Aramis said:


> Electronic elements in ELP's music are typical 70's progressive rock and Spectrum mentioned that he is looking for diffrent kind of electronic music, more similiar to modern genres such as techno and house. So I think that recommending ELP is not too good idea.


Well, I disagree. There are techno/house elements in ELP. I am not saying this is a techno/house band, but many of the effects/sounds the employ can certain be found in that other genre. (One could argue bands like ELP are the great-grand daddies of this type of music.) Plus, when it comes to "symphonic" electronic music or electronic musi used with symphonic forces, you cannot beat ELP.

So I would still put forth my recommendation for ELP and if he doesn't like it, hey, at least I gave him a suggestion!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> Yeah, Emerson Lake and Palmer: Works Vol. 1. True, not there single best album, but certainly great. Keith Emerson own Piano Concerto is included on that disc, and, despite being short, is actually very good. Emerson is even the performer!


I absolutely LOVE Emerson's piano concerto - and I list it under my classical catalogue, not in my pop/rock/jazz catalogue. Look for a live all electronic version of it on You Tube with the Keith Emerson Band (? I think it's called that). It's like he does an ELPified version of his own classical work as they did for Janacek and Ginastera, etc. And it rocks your face right off!

Ahem -- putting my classical decorum mask back on now.


----------



## Clancy (Mar 14, 2009)

I have to mention Tangerine Dream. Their albums Phaedra, Zeit and Rubicon are amazing, hard to describe but they use synths and cello to create these long ambient epics that give an incredible atmosphere, as if tumbling silently in space.

It's slow building stuff, especially Zeit, but they are all very rewarding.


----------



## Contrapunctus666 (Mar 22, 2009)

Epic and heavy sounding:

Emperor - In the Nightside Eclipse
Enslaved - Vikingligr Veldi

Electronic Music:

Kraftwerk - The Man-Machine, Tour de France Soundtracks
Tangerine Dream - Phaedra
Dead Can Dance - Within the Realm of a Dying Sun
Beherit - Electric Doom Synthesis

Have fun.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Uh... Some IDM/Ambient, perhaps?


----------



## slowriot (Mar 26, 2009)

What about Max Richter's "Memoryhouse" or is that not what you are looking for? Its classical music in a electronic soundscape/field recordings. 

Or perhaps Rachel's album "System/Layers". Its a sort of chamber setup with drums and field recordings.

I'd suggest also looking into post rock. Especially ”He Has Left Us Alone But Shafts Of Light Sometimes Grace The Corners Of Our Rooms” by A Silver Mt. Zion Memorial Orchestra and Tra-la-la Band. Or the related band Godspeed You Black Emperor's album "Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas To Heaven". But there's added kraut rock elements aswell.


----------



## Contrapunctus666 (Mar 22, 2009)

IDM:

Autechre - Gantz Graf EP


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

JESUS! It's drug Tito up there, - - - !


----------



## jamesk (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't think of anything


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mark Harwood said:


> Check out Isao Tomita too.


As Rush Limbaugh's fans say, ditto.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Clancy said:


> I have to mention Tangerine Dream. Their albums Phaedra, Zeit and Rubicon are amazing, hard to describe but they use synths and cello to create these long ambient epics that give an incredible atmosphere, as if tumbling silently in space.
> 
> It's slow building stuff, especially Zeit, but they are all very rewarding.


Great way to explain it. I love that stuff.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

tomita - a lot of stuff
Nikolai Obukhov -The Third and Last Testament
David Bedford - the odyssey 
Igor Wakhévitch - i don't know what to single out, maybe the album Docteur faust
Constance Demby - novus magnificat
Rigoni Schoenherz - Victor


----------



## Riffioso (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm quite ashamed to do this but it's so specific that i thought it would help rather than hinder this topic.
I have recently been experimenting with Orchestral and electronic in a vocal setting. You can hear my work here
www.soundcloud.com/riffioso

I have yet to find anything quite like it, which i am proud of. It is quite different from the soundtrack style usually associate with electronic orchestral combinations.
To balance out this post i would also recommend WoodKid and Lindsey Stirling who have recorded some great pieces in this style.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Spectrum said:


> Hello.
> 
> This is my first post. I am not certain which section I should post this in. I am looking for music that *combines a symphonic orchestra* (or, alternatively, synths that sound a lot like one) *with electronic music effects (as found in techno* and house music and the like).
> 
> ...


This is quite literally what you asked for:






As pompous and ridiculous as it is, I absolutely love it!  I think it's one of the best examples of combining a real orchestra with "techno".


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

**** techno & house.


.....

Klaus Schultze made a million different lps/cds.

The double lp set "X" is one of his best. It has tracks with Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt / string ensemble 
& Belgium orchestra / strings .


----------

